

Skeleton found under the parking lot really Richard III, DNA analysis confirms - zecg
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/health/genetics/scientists-confirm-remains-king-richard-iii-17487010

======
CmonDev
Today you are a medieval king, 500 years later your body is buried under a
spot dedicated for parking personal horseless carriages owned mostly by ex-
peasants from around the planet. Another 50 years later you are a synthetic
personality in an educational VR sub-universe...

